# Mr. Ed & Eddy Merckx



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

how cool is that !!!

ciao


----------



## kilofox (Mar 4, 2004)

*Very.....*

I think Mr. Ed was going for some sprint points!!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*where can I find a copy of Mr. Ed & Eddy?*

I attempted to contact Spirito with no successI to inquire about obtaining a copy of the Mr. ED and Eddy photo. I tried to download image, but was unsuccessful. It is one of the best photos of the Guru that I have ever seen. Since you responded to the thread, I thought you might be able to push me in the right direction. Undeniably, a frameworthy image for my wall. Thanks in advance.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

right-click image, save picture as, there ya go.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*thanks, Spirito*

This is one of my favourite cycling pics of all time, as I used to be quite the equestrienne. Frith uses it as his avatar if I'm not mistaken.

I've been wanting to get this as a poster for my mom for years, but have never found the source.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Spirito said:


> how cool is that !!!
> 
> ciao



I was expecting to see John Elway.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*mr.ed & eddy revisited*

sorry to be the fly in the ointment, but i revisited the thread after your suggestion, and once again S.O.L. No picture, no success in clicking on any of the icons related to ed/eddy. If you could reassess and advise, I would be grateful.


----------



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

*Worked for me*

I just did what J stated and it worked as it should. What browser are you using? In Internet Explorer, you should be able to right-click, and a menu pops up. Look for, "Save Picture As...", choose that, and Window's box should pop up. Choose a destination and, voila, picture saved.

If that doesn't work, I can email it to you.

Sam


----------



## j-son (Jul 16, 2002)

this picture has been the background on my Mac for months ... and likely won't change.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*browser problem resolved*

Sam,
thanks for the response, you were right about the browser. Computer at work sucks. Once I got home, Bingo... picture perfect!


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

*avatar*

since rbr changed formats this has been my avatar.
coolest picture ever.


----------



## frank_grupt (Jun 28, 2004)

*Man v. Horse marathon*

THis picture brings to mind the man v. horse marathon in Wales. After many, many years, a human finally won, claiming a substantial cash prize.

http://llanwrtyd-wells.powys.org.uk/eventmanvhorsevbike.htm

Eddy, no doubt, would have won had he ever entered.


----------

